# Transforming my ass ( o )PINIONS ((\))eeded!!



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok so my friend was raggin on my how my tail lights looked, out of date, faded, boring, and just dead.I kinda was offended but at the same time i took it as helpful critisim.He offerd to help, turns out he has a spair S2000(that he dusnt drive now that he got his EVO VIII) and he said he'd basically GIVE me the tail lights (from the S) and help me fit them. Im just trying to get some feed back. S2000 tail lights on a white 93 NX2000??? pictures of both of the cars are here: 

















So how would it look? i need as many responses AS POSSIBLE!! 

p.s.
(oh and he also said if i ever wanted to change headlights that he has a spair set of EVO VIII headlights, but i figured thatd be WAY to hard and wouldnt look right)

the EVO VIII headlights look like this. (again pics of both cars are below)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell, do it. It's different. S2000 tails have some funky curves, though, so make sure your body shop knows what's up.

As for the headlights, something tells me it wouldn't quite look right. Maybe some other headlights, though.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

It would probably look great. As long as you have the money!


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

The money isnt an option, hell money isnt even involved, the guy that has the S2000 has a private, mechanic who paints, does body work, and works on his cars (the Evo and the S2000) he is the person who is going to help us with the tail light install im jsut getting some opinons on what would look right. Thanks


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i say the s2000 lights would look really good!!! :showpic: when your done


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I thik the S2000 tails and the Evo headlights wuold look awsome. Deffinitly differant.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

evo headlight will look odd..

s2k tails would look pretty nice.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

do it...you lucky ass


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The tails will look really nice.

I don't know about the EVO heads though.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The s2k tails would look tight in the rear of an NX provided the conversion was done cleanly. The headlights would seem out of place to me, but then again that's just me.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

The S2k tails would look nice but the Evo lights are too squared/angular for the the egg shaped NX...
Go for the tails.... :thumbup:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

:thumbup: Go with the tails. 
:thumbdwn: The heads would'nt look good.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

alright- UPDATE ... *Tail lights * are going on after i get my T3/TE04 turbo kit installed... Headlights will not go on i am having a RETROhid project put in. This guy is a genius. www.HIDretro.com he found a way to have the HID light without getting a ticket since HID's are now illegal in cars that do not offer a Projection headlight system. Check him out he dus custom projects. He's a real nice guy. Thanks for all your feedback .KEEP IT COMMING haha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> alright- UPDATE ... *Tail lights * are going on after i get my T3/TE04 turbo kit installed... Headlights will not go on i am having a RETROhid project put in. This guy is a genius. www.HIDretro.com he found a way to have the HID light without getting a ticket since HID's are now illegal in cars that do not offer a Projection headlight system. Check him out he dus custom projects. He's a real nice guy. Thanks for all your feedback .KEEP IT COMMING haha



haha i know liep.. he doing my retro too.

i met him pretty cool guy...

hit me up if you have more hid questions cus i kinda study these things for fun.


----------

